# Budget charger for 96V lithium



## migreig (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm doing a complete rebuild on a different Geo Metro using most of the same components (6.7" ADC, 1231c, pb-6), but moving to lithium batteries. I was using individual Soneil chargers for my 96v lead acid pack but obviously that won't be an option.

Here's what I'm getting at: I'm looking for a charger for a 96V lithium pack that can be run on 220v or 110v simply. Does such a thing exist? I want to be able to charge from 110v at home, but still use the j1772 plugs at the public chargers around town....doable?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Elcon and deltaq both do what you want and should be under $400. I'll look around.

How many cells in series for your pack?


----------



## migreig (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Do you mean the Elcon pfc 1500? I will be running 30 cells.


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

can u not simply rewind a microwave transformer to the voltage u want and then rectify it with some caps?
youd need one each for 110v and 240v
it would be constant voltage the whole way which would probably be a bit slow


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

migreig said:


> Thanks for the reply. Do you mean the Elcon pfc 1500? I will be running 30 cells.


32 cells is usually what people use for a 96V system, so watch out because a 96V charger will likely go above your safe cell voltage unless you have it programmed correctly.

There's some DeltaQ chargers on ebay right now for 96V and I can program them for lithium with 28/30/32/34/36 cells.

For Elcon, they sell 1500, 2000, 2500, 3000, 4000, 5000W etc chargers, you just need to make sure you get it programmed right. 

Both work with 120/240V and are smart and will shut off at a set voltage.


----------



## migreig (Aug 5, 2011)

frodus said:


> 32 cells is usually what people use for a 96V system, so watch out because a 96V charger will likely go above your safe cell voltage unless you have it programmed correctly.


I have a lot to learn yet about lithium. 96/3.2 = 30. So I figured 30 cells. I can buy 32 if that's the way it ought to be.

I have 2 more questions:

The Elcon for example, can I have 2 different plugs on the car? One for 110 and one for 220? Or do I need to use an adapter to a 220 plug?

What is the difference between the 1500, 2500, 3500 chargers?


----------



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

migreig said:


> I have a lot to learn yet about lithium. 96/3.2 = 30. So I figured 30 cells. I can buy 32 if that's the way it ought to be.


Charge voltage of Elcon is probably 3.65V per cell by default. They can program it to your needs though. 30 * 3.65V = 109.5V. I believe Frodus wanted to recommend you lower charge voltage per cell by using 32 cells. Because charger only goes to 109.5V increasing cell count leaves charge voltage per cell lower. 109.5 / 32 = 3.42V.



migreig said:


> What is the difference between the 1500, 2500, 3500 chargers?


Output power. 1500 is 1500W and 3000 is 3000W. Roughly. See http://www.elconchargers.com/products.html


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Just make sure if it's elcon you tell them how many cells.... Or what charge voltage. If it's deltaq you'll need it programmed.... And I'm one of the only ones with a good selection of algorithms to do it. 

When you tell them 96v we tend to thin in terms of multiples of 12v (r-cell packs) . So 12, 24, 36, 48, 60, 72, 84, 96....etc. The important thing is what charge voltage. If you tell them your pack is 96 and they set it for 32 cells it would be too much for your 30cell pack. 

So just keep it in mind.

And use an adapter. The charger auto detects the voltage.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Although this isn't the best idea for everyone I have found a variety of 48v chargers and switchmode rectifiers (telephone company battery chargers) for under $50 each, some with very high KW ratings.

You could simply run a pair of 48v chargers or whatever flavor you like.

On my car I found it was much cheaper to run a 48v charger and a separate 24v charger ($35 total cost) and the chargers are 50 amp (which I can dial down to any value I like)

Although its more weight lugging around it is a much better price.

Cheers
Ryan


----------

